# internet problem

## teddydeluxe

guten abend,

ich hab ein seltsames problem mit dem internet. ab und zu scheint das internet nicht zu funktionieren. emails abrufen oder eine seite öffnen geht nicht, aber diese seite pingen kann ich noch. net.wlan restarten hilft nicht, nach dem neustart ist alles wieder normal. ich dachte zuerst, dass es daran liegt, dass ich firefox 13 unstable getestet habe, aber nachdem ich wieder 10.05 drauf gemacht hab, trat das problem wieder auf. anschliessend hab ich ein backup von vor 6 wochen eingespielt, um zu sehen, ob es an irgendwelchen updates liegt. 

ich hatte auch den kernel in verdacht und habe jetzt wieder 3.2.12

es hat jetzt ein paar tage problemlos geklappt, jetzt hab ich ein paar updates geamcht, die ich für ungefährlich hielt, aber gerade habe ich wieder kein internet. eigentlich kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es an den updates liegt. es waren ein paar media-libs, x11-libs, firefox 10.06, thunderbird, gnupg, eix, setxkbmap, mono, mesa, mlocate, xterm, portage, uri, xcompmgr, debianutils. 

bevor ich das backup wieder einspiele und keine updates machen darf, wollte ich um hilfe bitten. woran könnte das liegen oder wie kann herausfinden wo das problem liegt ?

danke schon mal

----------

## ChrisJumper

Wie bekommst du denn Internet?

Ich hatte vor wenigen Tagen Problem mit sehr langen DNS-Antwortzeiten. Dann probiere ich einfach unterschiedliche DNS-Server aus /etc/resolve.conf die schneller antworten. Also das war nicht mein Problem sondern das meines Providers. Mir ist das auch erst beim E-Mail abrufen aufgefallen.

Versuche in einem solchen Fall einfach verschieden Seiten aufzurufen, anzupingen.

So ein Netzwerkproblem kann ja immer bei dir, auf dem Weg zum Rechner, oder bei dem Server auftreten auf den du zugreifen möchtest. Wenn irgendwo Stau ist wird das natürlich ausgebremst. WLAN-Verbindungen können auch vom Wetter abhängen, als auch von der Entfernung zum Router oder verschiedene Geräte die deine Frequenz stören.

Das dann genau zu erfassen ist leider alles andere als trivial.

Ein Problem in deinem System halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Entweder hast du dann einen merklich höheren Speicherverbrauch, oder die Hardware und Programme melden Fehler. Oder du hättest sie kontinuierlich. Vielleicht ist es auch ein Hitzeproblem. Aber auf solche Merkmale kannst du ja ein Auge werfen. Systemauslastung, Temperatur, Antwortzeiten der Festplatte etc.

Wenn du jetzt z.B. WLAN hast und das Probleme macht, kannst du zum Vergleich ja mal in eine Bibliothek gehen, ein Interentcafe, die Uni, oder zu einem Freund und das Internet dort testen.

----------

## teddydeluxe

ich bin verbunden über wlan und kann es nicht an einem anderen ort testen, da es ein desktop rechner ist und das problem sehr unregelmässig auftritt. das problem besteht aber nur auf diesem rechner, am laptop funktioniert es normal.

danke für den tip mit den DNS. das werde ich morgen gleich versuchen.

hitze, speicherverbrauch etc. ist alles ganz normal, es macht sich wirklich nur am internet bemerkbar.

----------

## teddydeluxe

also ich habe jetzt ein paar freie dns server in die resolv und im router eingetragen, aber gerade ist das prioblem wieder aufgetreten udn anch dem neustart ist wieder alles ok.

gibt es noch eine idee was das problem sein könnte ?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Gibt dmesg oder /var/log/messages irgendwelche auffälligen Meldungen wenn die Probleme auftreten? Kannst du wenn die Probleme auftreten noch von dem Desktop aus problemlos auf den Router oder Laptop im LAN zugreifen?

----------

## teddydeluxe

also die logs sahen letztes mal normal aus. übers wlan geht nur das internet, über lan bin ich nur mit dem mediacenter verbunden, aber ich werde es testen, ob ich darauf dann noch zugreifen kann. danke

----------

## Erdie

Versuch mal ein 

```

traceroute <Adresse>

```

wenn es das nächste mal wieder hakt. Geht das dann noch?

Pingst du die Domainnamen an oder eine IP Adresse?

----------

## teddydeluxe

also ich bin gerade heim gekommen und es ging mal wieder nicht. mit den logs bin ich mir unsicher, dmesg sieht wohl normal aus und bei messages bin ich mir nicht sicher, weil er mir mächtig viele meldungen macht und die datei schon 10 gb gross ist. ich poste mal einen ausschnitt von beidem :

http://pastebin.com/ws2wsZYS

http://pastebin.com/aNEjF7UG

also ich pinge die ip und auch die adresse, beides funktioniert problemlos. auf den router komme ich auch problemlos und auch auf die daten im lan.

traceroute konnte ich leider nicht testen, ich dachte ich hätte es drauf, dem war aber nicht so und ich konnte es auch nicht installieren in diesem moment...

ich versuche es beim nächstem mal.

EDIT : traceroute gibt mir nur sternchen aus, was wohl zu bedeuten hat, dass die adresse mehr als 30 hops entfernt ist, was aber nicht möglich ist. ist das normal ?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Der ganze xhci_hcd Spam in den Logs sieht nach nem Problem mit USB 3 aus. Nutzt du den Wlan Adapter über USB?

----------

## teddydeluxe

ja, irgednwie ist da zu viel  :Smile: 

nein, wlan ist über eine pci karte, aber ich hab eine usb 3.0 festplatte dran

----------

## teddydeluxe

mir ist gerade auch aufgfeallen, als ich openrdate wieder installierte, ist kaum einen stunde vergangen und das internet war komplett weg. also hab eich es runtergehauen und es ging sofort wieder. das ist auch ein komisches phänomen.

--> übrigends traceroute funktioniert beim problem genauso wie vorher

----------

